# Roofing costs question



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

For those of you that do roofing, my mother has an 1100 square foot ranch with 14 X 14 addition on the back. I know you need to measure to get an accurate number, but what would be the expected range for some basic nothing fancy shingles, single tear off, with ice guard installed for the first six feet or so. There is one chimney and a couple vent pipes. I know new wood can add to the cost so assume for now the deck is in good shape.


----------



## excal (Feb 11, 2012)

brookie1 said:


> For those of you that do roofing, my mother has an 1100 square foot ranch with 14 X 14 addition on the back. I know you need to measure to get an accurate number, but what would be the expected range for some basic nothing fancy shingles, single tear off, with ice guard installed for the first six feet or so. There is one chimney and a couple vent pipes. I know new wood can add to the cost so assume for now the deck is in good shape.


New


brookie1 said:


> For those of you that do roofing, my mother has an 1100 square foot ranch with 14 X 14 addition on the back. I know you need to measure to get an accurate number, but what would be the expected range for some basic nothing fancy shingles, single tear off, with ice guard installed for the first six feet or so. There is one chimney and a couple vent pipes. I know new wood can add to the cost so assume for now the deck is in good shape.


----------



## excal (Feb 11, 2012)

excal said:


> New


New shingles just do not last. I would look into getting a metal roof.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

excal said:


> New shingles just do not last. I would look into getting a metal roof.


Appreciate that but this is for my 79 year old mother in poor health. We probably won't own the house more than a few years if that.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Expect to pay $250 per square.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would guess 1100 sq feet with a 4/12 pitch and the addition to be around 17-18 square then you have 4-5 square in ice and water plus the cap or say 40 feet. With out seeing or putting a tape on it I would guess between $6,000 and $7,000 depending on how many layers you need to tear off and where it is located.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks. It's a single layer tear off. The first estimate was a little over 7,000 so I guess that's in the ballpark. Prices seem to have gone up since I did one on another house in 2005.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

If it's a single layer why not just roof over it for half the cost? If you have some curling corners you can just knock them down and roof over. The life of the shingle will be about 75% of what they are rated for with a roof over. Ice and water shield can't be used on a roof over without tearing the bottom off and it should not be needed unless you have leaks from ice build up.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

brookie1 said:


> Thanks. It's a single layer tear off. The first estimate was a little over 7,000 so I guess that's in the ballpark. Prices seem to have gone up since I did one on another house in 2005.



Roofing costs/prices have *at least* doubled in the last 10 yrs.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

-Axiom- said:


> Roofing costs/prices have *at least* doubled in the last 10 yrs.


And labor has gone way way down.


----------



## ABenoit (Dec 17, 2010)

We just had a new roof installed. House is 1200 sq ft ranch. Total was just under $7K. Received one quote that was over 10K. Make sure you shop around to get the best deal.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Make sure you get an itemized list of materials being used too. Compare apples to apples. One guy might put a vapor barrier down like felt, and another may not. So he can make the job cheaper and you'll not be aware of it.

Is your roof flat on the addition or does it have a pitch? That will affect the cost as well.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

23 square cost me 5800 in the thumb area 1 month ago with tear off


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

ESOX said:


> And labor has gone way way down.



Roofing labor in the southern 1/2 of the state has always been too low, beware of those that are too cheap it will cost you more in the end.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

-Axiom- said:


> Roofing labor in the southern 1/2 of the state has always been too low, beware of those that are too cheap it will cost you more in the end.



Could not agree more. Sometimes you get what you pay for never and I mean never just go with the low bid. Get multiple quotes and do your homework before committing to a contractor. Make sure they spell out the process in black and white start to finish. Ice guard 24" inside heated space with most overhangs that means 2 runs of ice guard at eve also I would want in all valleys and side wall/chimneys to be covered from the roof deck up the sides and back with ice guard. This may mean you want bottom row of siding taken loose to allow this to happen. Proper venting and a price per sheet or sqft for plywood replacement. Gutters cleaned yard cleaned, plants hvac protected during tear off. New chimney flashings. I would also check out the materials they propose to use and who they are purchasing the materials from. To many home owners find out after they pay their roofer he didn't pay his supplier and now they have a lien on there house. The wholesaler can answer that question. I don't do residential roofing very often mostly commercial industrial jobs but have seen and repaired to many crappy jobs people received going the low bid route. Most guys don't take the extra steps that it takes to make a poor job a great job cause it takes a more time or they were never taught how to do it right. It may cost more to start but you won't be repairing or replacing in 5-10 years, and then you will end up paying for that roof twice and end up paying more for the roof and had to go through the process twice.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I am going to bring this old topic back alive. I need my house re-shingled. I am in Eastern Saginaw county. I know everyone is busy and materials are up. Best thing I can do is get as many quotes as possible.


----------

